# Otg Dev On Sprint Gsii



## cd5love96 (Nov 21, 2011)

Is anyone working on it? It sucks to not have it enabled as I use it a lot on my Xoom.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cd5love96 (Nov 21, 2011)

Uhhh. Anybody here?


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

OTG should work fine, you just need to add the rules for it and use the right adapter. See here for more info.


----------



## cd5love96 (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for replying. I have no idea what you just posted but I'll forward it to a dev so they can take a look at it


----------



## latinmaxima (Nov 29, 2011)

Our device isn't set up to support otg. This is why he is asking if anyone can add the support. Yet I am sure we could add roles as in the other thread linked.

Dicho por el E4GT de Latinmaxima con Tapatalk.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Funny. Could've sworn I read somewhere that it's supposed to support OTG. I'll have to fiddle with it a bit.


----------



## times_infinity (Aug 6, 2011)

The hardware is probably there. Just might need to enable it in the kernel.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

